# Meat Season



## dacdots (Nov 18, 2007)

This is an event for me every year.Meat season is upon me.Tomorrow is the first day of deer season here in WV.By tomorrow evening I will likely have several deer to process.This time of year is so special to me cause its a time to gather.I will surely be blessed to be in the company of friends and family who I rarely get to spend time with.Sharpen the knives,open the spirits,and pull a cork.I've got pork to work up this week also,maybe 350 to 400 lbs.worth.Damn I sure do like sausages.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 18, 2007)

kewl......you AND mossy mo...........he has mentioned this coming up 4 day weekend, is HIS processing weekend......you BOTH will be werking your lil asses off.......... q-view please

d88de


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 19, 2007)

fun times ahead david cant wait to see the pics good luck


----------



## mossymo (Nov 19, 2007)

dacdots
Your post is a mirror image of my thoughts. Our deer are deboned and ground, our sausage making weekend starts Wednesday night !!!


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 19, 2007)

first time in my 47 years i goot skunked. what a drag 2 days before season i put my back out couldnt walk for a wk .and to top that off i got a sinis infection that killing me . hope my friends need my smoker this year.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 19, 2007)

Alright David! Sounds like a wonderful time wish I could be there with you folks! You know I am in spirit dear friend!

Big Hugs to all!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about you back and sinuses Bill. That really stinks! Maybe you recover before it over - good luck!


----------



## goat (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Bill, If it wasn't so far, I would bring you some deer.  The rut is starting here.  On the way in tonight, I saw 3 bucks chasing does.  Neighboring ranch killed a 150 buck and a college kid on this lease arrowed a 6 X 4 this afternoon.  This 50 sections is all low fence with no suplimental feeding program.  I am ready.  I have my freezers almost full and am just waiting for ol big boy.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm ashamed to say I missed my chance at a good one this afternoon.
I was goofing off, talking on the phone to some friends in Texas......wondering around in the back yard. (deer hunting)
Sure enough, across the road in front of the house were 5 does and a nice buck.
By the time I got off the phone, got my rifle out...dashed through the house to get to the front yard, they were out of my range.

Tomorrow, I will sit on the front porch.


----------



## goat (Nov 19, 2007)

Put down the phone and step away.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 19, 2007)

*  Hey cowgirl, don't be ashamed of that, just be glad that you live in such a wonderful place. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Tommorrow will bring a bigger buck. (a 30 point buck
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )*


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 19, 2007)

LOL...good advice goat.
I did go out Saturday evening and hunted in the sand hills....it was so beautiful out.  sigh


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 19, 2007)

I do feel lucky......I really like getting out in the sand hills or down on the river.....it's so peaceful.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 19, 2007)

I have 8 pheasants, a forked buck, a buck with nubs and 4 doe in the freezer. Hopefully over X-mas I put a few more pheasant in the freezer.....

Good luck to the rest of you, I hate the cold but this is my favorite time of the year !!!


----------



## goat (Nov 19, 2007)

A little boy killed the buck that cowgirl let get away.  Jeezzzz, you have some BIG deer in OK.
http://kansasbowhunter.com/forum/index.php?topic=53.0


----------



## walking dude (Nov 19, 2007)

goat.........would that be considered non-typical? not the count......but some of the tines are non-typical


d88de


----------



## goat (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes, that is a non-typical.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep, that's the one goat. He went right past my front yard. LOL! 
(I wish)


----------



## dacdots (Nov 22, 2007)

Well I went out Monday morning to my fav spot but alas no bucks,so I shot a jerky deer.Monday night a friend brought a nice 6 point and gave to me.Went out yesterday,it was 70 deg with high winds and the deer were hunkered down tight,never even saw one deer.I still have Fri and Sat which I will hunt hard.My huntin spot is on the way home from work so Ill hunt after work everyday next week.Id like to have at least 40 of 50 lbs to mix with beef and pork to make sausages.We like to can as much as possible and of course Ill make plenty of jerky for the children.I have to hide some if the wife and I want any cause those little buggers will eat it up as quick as I can make it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 22, 2007)

To friend you got there hon! What a jerky deer? Is it just used to make jerky or is it old or something?

Happy Thanksgiving hon! Hugs to the family!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 22, 2007)

thats what it means to me DJ........with does, i turn the front quarters into jerky and the rest summer sausage and ring bologna

i am not much of a venison eater.......just jerky and sausage


d88de


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 22, 2007)

I hear ya D88de! I never cared much for steaks but I've learned that spices and milk do wonders for free meat! I think venison makes the BEST jerky though!


----------



## dacdots (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes Debi,a jerky deer is usually a doe that just happens to show itself for easy killing.Any deer can be a jerky deer,usually a dumb one.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 23, 2007)

Ah I see! I am looking forward to gettting back to hunting and fishing down there when I transplant myself on your back door!


----------



## dacdots (Nov 27, 2007)

Debi,I could use a new huntin buddy,mine are all grizzly looking like me and after huntin for a few days they get to smellin bad.Had a good time at deer camp last week,ate good and drank good.Both evenings I went up it was just warm enough to build a good fire and sit around it and drink whiskey.


----------

